# Vacation Planning



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

We are locals to this place and stay frequently even though we live 45 minutes away. They have cabins for rent and they are kept up well. You can't find a more central place for the best Red and trout fishing on the east coast. http://www.mosquitolagoonrvpark.com/cabin_rentals.html


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

AWESOME, I'll check it out.. Thanks again!


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

May also want to try. http://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com/


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> May also want to try. http://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com/


That looks awesome. It's funny how there's a pic of a guy from Greensboro which is only about 15 minutes from me


----------

